# Garder / avoir (présent) à l'esprit



## iReNe_87

Hola, en la crítica de una película me ha aparecido la siguiente oración: "J'ai gardé a Ana l'esprit..." , y no sé muy bien cómo podría traducirla, ¿alguna sugerencia?
Muchas gracias


----------



## totor

Irene, ¿no dirá *j'ai gardé Ana à l'esprit*?

Si es así, lo que está diciendo es que *conservó en su memoria*, o *en su recuerdo*, a Ana.

Y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## iReNe_87

Cierto Totor, es como tú dices, muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Haría falta la frase entera: no es exactamente lo mismo _garder al esprit_ que se _souvenir _sin más.

La frase verbal indica una voluntad de recordar o bien un recuerdo pertinaz.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Laura Nil

Hola, tengo dudas en esta frase "Ils doivent garder présents à l'esprit les points suivants". La he traducido así: "Deben conservar presentes en su memoria los siguientes puntos", o "Deben recodar...". No acabo de encontrar una buena traducción para "garder présents à l'esprit".
Os agradecería si alguien pudiera prestarme su ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

"  
"No deben olvidar...", "Siempre deben recordar...", "Deben recordar continuamente...".

  Aunque sean varios puntos, es "présent" y no "présents".


----------



## Laura Nil

Hola,
en el libro aparece en plural "présents". ¿?


----------



## tom29

Hola

Porque son varias cosas, eso pienso...

Saludos


----------



## Carla Breut

Quizá "mantener en el recuerdo".


----------



## Carla Breut

"mantener vivo en el recuero"


----------



## lpfr

Laura Nil said:


> Hola,
> en el libro aparece en plural "présents". ¿?


 Depende donde se encuentra la palabra:
  "Garder présent plusieurs choses"
  "Garder plusieurs choses présentes "


----------



## Marlluna

Nadie ha dicho "Deben tener presentes". Me parece lo más obvio.


----------



## lpfr

Marlluna said:


> Nadie ha dicho "Deben tener presentes". Me parece lo más obvio.


 Sí, por supuesto. Es lo más lógico y además corresponde mejor al original.


----------



## Gévy

Hola :

otra expresión corriente sería: tener en mente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Gévy, no me parece muy buena opción (ya es raro que discrepe contigo, ya). "Tener en mente" significa "tener intención de hacer algo". No es exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Domtom

Laura Nil said:


> "Ils doivent garder présents à l'esprit les points suivants".


 
Tienen que mentalizarse sobre los puntos siguientes.



Marlluna said:


> "Tener en mente" significa "tener intención de hacer algo".


 
Perdón, Marlluna, pero pienso que no necesariamente.


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> Tienen que mentalizarse sobre los puntos siguientes.


Hola Domtom,
 No creo que corresponda:
*mentalizar:* Preparar o predisponer la mente de alguien de modo determinado.


  No es lo mismo que "garder présent à l'esprit". Se parece más a "lavado de cerebro".


----------



## Domtom

-
Vale.

Yo creo que la de *Marlluna* es muy lógica: _Tienen que tener presentes en su interior..._


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

A decir verdad, tener en mente tiene las dos vertientes: la de tener la intención de o un proyecto, y la de reflexionar sobre algo. Acabo de comprobarlo en el diccionario de expresiones de Manuel Seco.

Siempre me inclinaré ante los nativos en cuanto a los usos que se hacen de los modismos. ¿Quién mejor que vosotros para saber cómo se usa una expresión vuestra?  Y por mucho que lo recojan los diccionarios, quién hace la lengua es el pueblo que usa el idioma. 

Desde luego, la expresión que propones, Marlluna, "tenerlo presente", es la que mejor se ajusta. 

Bisous à tous et bon dimanche !

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra propuesta para _Ils doivent garder présents à l'esprit les points suivants:_

*Deben tener en cuenta los siguientes puntos.*


----------



## chics

Yo habría dicho *tener en mente* o* tener presente*, también, Gévy...


----------



## Sabbath

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour a tous, tengo una duda respecto a la traducción exacta de _le moins_, es una cita literaria, esta es la frase completa:

_Ô mort, tu viens au moment où je t'avais le moins à l'esprit_

Estos son mis intentos:

Oh muerte, vienes en el momento en que menos te tenía en el espíritu, o

Oh muerte, llegas cuando menos estabas en mi espíritu

¿Es correcta la traducción de _Je t'avais?  _¿Encaja en el contexto de la frase?

Gracias por sus sugerencias
Merci d'avance


----------



## Paquita

¿Y por qué no: "en que menos pensaba en ti"?

"Avoir quelque chose à l'esprit" = pensar en algo
"Ça me vient à l'esprit" = se me ocurre

o "te tenía en la mente"...


----------



## Sabbath

Buena observación, no conocía la acepción de "avoir quelque chose à l'esprit", creo que asi quedaría más natural y menos forzado. Entonces sería: 

_Oh muerte, vienes cuando menos pensaba en ti._

Creo que da con la intención de la frase.

Merci bien.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- _cuando menos te tenía en la mente_ es la traducción más fiel, aunque menos poética.
Como puedes ver es la misma construcción que en francés.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Sabbath

Pues sí, me parece que esa construcción es la que más se ajusta literalmente a la estructura y orden de la frase. Al menos me queda muy claro que en este caso _l'esprit _es una expresión más de la mente y el pensamiento que del alma, que es lo que entendí en un primer momento. Muchas gracias por despejar mis dudas.

Au revoir, nos vemos


----------



## rememberyou?

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, 
me atasco para encontrar las palabras adecuadas en castellano que recojan la ironía y la metáfora que entiendo claramente en francés. 
Si alguien me puede ayudar...

_il est nécessaire *avoir bien clairement à l’esprit* (il serait plus opportun de dire « chevillé au corps __») combien la grande perméabilité..._​ 
_Es necesario tener bien claro en el espíritu (aunque sería más oportuno decir "atornillado" en el cuerpo) cuánto la gran permeabilidad...._​ 
Encontrar equivalente para "avoir à l'esprit" es lo que más me cuesta, porque la traducción literal me parece bastante pobre.​ 
Gracias anticipadas.​
Bueno, no sé si falta contexto en mi consulta anterior. Os copio un poco más del párrafo a ver si ayuda.
He definido un poco más mi traducción. A ver qué os parece.

....dernier prérequis, pour s’engager dans une CTA, il est nécessaire avoir bien clairement à l’esprit (il serait plus opportun de dire « chevillé au corps »)combien la grande perméabilité aux représentations inconscientes...

...como último requisito para emprender una CTA, es necesario tener recogido claramente en el espíritu (o sería más oportuno decir “atornillado en el cuerpo”) hasta qué punto la gran permeabilidad de las representaciones inconscientes...

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola Rememberyou:

Te damos la bienvenida al foro. 

_Tener bien claro en la cabeza.
_
Es todo lo que se me ocurre. No veo la ironía en "l'esprit" sino en "chevillé au corps".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## rememberyou?

Gracias Swift por la bienvenida pero ya hice otra consulta hace unos días. Me ha sido de gran ayuda encontrar vuestro foro.

Sobre usar "cabeza" me parece que hace perder la oposición "espíritu"/"cuerpo que es con lo que se juega. 
Es como si dijera: ¿qué indica que una idea está más fuertemente arraigada en nosotros: tenerla dentro del espíritu o más bien "atornillada" en el cuerpo??

Gracias de todos modos por tu idea.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Bueno, es que yo no te vi la otra vez. 

¿Tener bien claro en la mente?

Lo que sí te puedo decir es que "espíritu" no sirve.


----------



## Pohana

swift said:


> Lo que sí te puedo decir es que "espíritu" no sirve.



Bonsoir:

   Tienes razón José, avoir + prep.(à ou dans) + l'esprit, expresa que hay algo en lo cual se piensa, en español se tiene en la mente, en francés se tiene en el espíritu. 

   Avoir à l'esprit = tener presente una idea, una situación

   Avoir dans l'esprit = pensar en algo

À +
Pohana


----------



## Dentellière

_il est nécessaire *avoir bien clairement à l’esprit* (il serait plus opportun de dire « chevillé au corps __») combien la grande perméabilité..._​

Saludos[/QUOTE]

_Es necesario estar muy consciente_ ....


 : )


----------



## swift

Hola:

O estar bien enterado.


----------



## Marlluna

¿Tener bien presente? Yo dejaría lo de la mente o la cabeza. En castellano me parece redundante y la insistencia, creo que se logra con el "bien".


----------



## Pohana

Marlluna said:


> ¿Tener bien presente?



Et ouais !


----------



## rememberyou?

Hola a todos, hacía unos días que no visitaba el foro y me he alegrado de encontrar estas aportaciones nuevas.

Quería recordaros la frase completa en el origen. Considero que es importante para la traducción del conjunto mantener la oposición mente/cuerpo.

_il est nécessaire *avoir* bien clairement *à* l’esprit (il serait plus opportun de dire        « chevillé au corps ») combien la grande perméabilité aux représentations inconscientes...
_
Por lo que recogiendo un poco de todas las aportaciones me quedo con:
_ 
__es necesario que se tenga en mente (o sería más oportuno decir “atornillado en el cuerpo”) hasta qué punto la gran permeabilidad de las representaciones inconscientes...
_


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

  El tema de la oposición mente / cuerpo no tiene ningún efecto en la traducción de _avoir à/dans l'esprit_. Me parece estupendo que insistas en incluir la palabra mente, pero no por que sea obligatoriamente así; es tu elección, la cual es muy válida.

À +
Pohana


----------



## yserien

swift said:


> _Tener bien claro en la cabeza._
> 
> Es todo lo que se me ocurre. No veo la ironía en "l'esprit" sino en "chevillé au corps".


Bueno, en España decimos "tener la cabeza bien clara", como una frase aislada, pero.............."tengo bien claro en la cabeza que....
Es lo mismo pero con un pequeño matiz.


----------



## DelaChón

Paquita said:


> ¿Y por qué no: "en que menos pensaba en ti"?
> 
> "Avoir quelque chose à l'esprit" = pensar en algo
> "Ça me vient à l'esprit" = se me ocurre
> 
> o "te tenía en la mente"...



Es curioso porque el DRAE recoge "tener en la mente" y, sin embargo, "tener en mente" es una expresión muy frecuente en español. Existe, sin embargo, una diferencia de su uso entre ambas que ayuda a discernir el significado de cada una. La primera significa, más bien, pensar en algo (_te tengo siempre en la mente_), mientras que la segunda suele utilizarse para significar acordarse de algo (_tened esto en mente = tened esto bien presente_).


----------

